# Shops in Brisbane



## SandyT (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Guys, what clothes shops do you have in Brisbane? Do you have Next, River Island, New Look etc like we have in the UK. Do you have any big shopping malls outside of The City Centre and in which areas for groceries etc. Just trying to work on my Geography of Brisbane and surrounding areas. Sandy, Newcastle UK


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Obviously there are heaps of Small Medium Businesses but there are certain clothing shops that you can find in Brisbane:

- Myer
- David Jones
- Kathmandu
- Jeanswest
- Rebel Sport

And many more.


----------



## clipclop (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, I really miss the uk brand stores but there is some decent Australian designers/ stores too. They are definitely more expensive. Good news you can order online from next and asos. I use both and takes about a week or 2 to deliver


----------



## SandyT (Jul 19, 2011)

Ahh really, that's good to know, I love my next directory and 2 wks to wait isn't too bad. Next is now doing next day delivery if u order b4 9pm in the UK. I found the Myer Centre today whilst looking on-line and it seems similar to the Metro Centre that we have up in Newcastle u Tyne. 
Thank u :0)


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

SandyT said:


> Hi Guys, what clothes shops do you have in Brisbane? Do you have Next, River Island, New Look etc like we have in the UK. Do you have any big shopping malls outside of The City Centre and in which areas for groceries etc. Just trying to work on my Geography of Brisbane and surrounding areas. Sandy, Newcastle UK


Can't help with clothing, but for food: British Fish & Chips and British-Indian balti curries can be found just outside Brisbane at: British Birkdale » Brisbane Bayside...

A lot of Brits go there, and maybe more things in that area now.


----------

